# Emerson TV skipping



## AvidSurvivalist (Oct 5, 2015)

I have noticed that my Emerson 32" HDTV Model: LC320EM82S is skipping, When I am watching TV it will act like someone pressed the 30 second skip on my remote. I do have DirecTV Mini Genie client, and I switched it with my other TV and it still does it. Last night I was watching a DVD with the TV set on Video1 and it still skipped the same way.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Press the red reset button behind the DVR front panel.


----------



## AvidSurvivalist (Oct 5, 2015)

I have reset the receiver several times, but that does not help, I have also switched it with the one upstairs. The TV itself I believe is the culprit, It does on all inputs, It doesn't do it constantly, just every one in awhile.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it's the box or outside, Direct TV will fix. If they come and it's the TV you'll get charged. Don't have anything else plugged in the outlet. Don't run anything including florescent lights, microwave etc. on that circuit. If it still happens, find the problem causer by trial and error. I know this is tough to do,but you might already have a suspicion.


----------

